

Leap Transit  - traughber
http://leaptransit.com/
Is this the future of transit?
======
traughber
It'll be interesting if this takes off.

Another company in the privatized commuting space is RidePal:
<http://ridepal.com/>

------
maresca
Bad name choice if you're going for originality.

<https://www.leapmotion.com/>

------
ColinWright
From the site:

    
    
        Leap is a shuttle service for
        San Francisco commuters

